# rollerteam 500 truma water heater nearly working HELP;;



## 119314 (Jan 7, 2009)

when we switch the button to 70 or 50 a second later the water heater clicks in with the ignition tries to light for about 10 seconds then red light at switch comes on hand book says this is because there may be air in the gas feed to turn off leave 5 minutes and try again we did this a few times but still the red light after 10 seconds fridge heater cooker all going at the time 

any suggestions must be very close to a hot shower now ;;;


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi only the one already suggested :lol: if you need clarification just ask :lol: 
terry	


Hi theendisgone the symptoms you describe are exactly the same as mine (above)
check that no shorts on system -bad earth etc,-and that the PCB is fitted into the bottom properly,this clips into the bit that sends the spark to light boiler.After that it is the PCB trick-hair dryer-
You can send the PCB to Truma for testing --- I asked about the thermo coupling but was assured they never hardly go wrong
The place I asked at first wanted 140 quid for a new PCB,
(hence my mate saying he could replace everything on the board for less than 30 quid Laughing )
but after ringing truma up he did not quote a price but hinted at about half that price if we needed one
terry


----------



## 119314 (Jan 7, 2009)

hi terry thanks this may sound daft but what is the pcb ?


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

:wink: Computer board 
If you look at your boiler you will see a sq cnr on it,--about half height of boiler---if you unscrew the top --where the tiny wires go -lift off you will see the plugs/wires -you can blast this in situ for a couple of mins with heat gun or hair dryer to warm it up, then try the igniting bit while still warm.Apparently it warms up the Capacitors which helps them to start.Once Paul heated it up and it worked, he had a look at mine and replaced the five he thought may be causing the problem and away she went.
Also on this board is a small fuse to check and a round fuse that he checked but it was all what I saw him do rather than me do.He examined the board for dry solder joins and all the other capacitors looked ok--but then again the one's he replaced looked ok. He just looked at it and said it is one of them :lol: 8O :wink: 
If you warm it up then it works you know it is the pcb so you can send it to Truma for testing & replacing
Truma also said to test for shorts via power into boiler and earthing to the gas pipe, as a milliamp s loss can stop the pcb working
If you find a short you will have to uncouple things one by one to see which has a bad earth,this could be a light,fridge or anything--clear as mud--somebody like Dave or Frank may be able to get my jist and tell you in clearer terms what I am trying to say :lol: 
try the hot air first --terry
EDIT If you need more info I shall try my best to simplify it


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi theendisgone, again,you do not say where you are but if anywhere near Derby you can phone Truma up and get booked in to see them.They only charge £30 per hour and the teccy I spoke to was very good and told me they found faults/tested usually in the hour.He gave me all the info about shorts etc, but Paul found and identified the problem straight away with the warm up bit :lol: 
terry


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Hi,

Not trying to teach Granny to suck eggs...!, but have you taken the flue cover off before attempting to light the heater? If you haven't, this produces exactly the same symptoms.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Not trying to teach Granny to suck eggs...!, but have you taken the flue cover off before attempting to light the heater? If you haven't, this produces exactly the same symptoms.

Same symptoms as with no gas :roll: 

Keith


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi guys, just to clarify Theendisgone, has done all the checks from his Truma trouble shooting book in a previous thread,but keep all ideas coming,the more ideas the more chance of fixing :lol: 
terry


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Must admit it does sound the same as when I have left the cover on and the flame couldn't burn. One time when I had several goes at lighting the thing without taking the cover off it wouldn't light until I blew into the flue. 

Thats what makes me think that the boiler is lighting but the flame is not behaving properly and so the gas is automatically shutting off because the flame has gone out.

On the other hand theendisgone has already found wires from the boiler's little black box had come out so what other damage is there to it?

I'd still go for muck in the vent first--its cheaper :?


----------



## 119314 (Jan 7, 2009)

1ST OF ALL THANKS EVERY BODY ;;;;;

have just been at it again today after getting the click but then red light succesfully after yesterdays fiddle with her and now can proclaim after the electrical deadness yeaterday cured by the illusive live not connected today the taking out and reseating of the pcb into the two connectors it seats in which then go on to produce the ignition spark for the boiler THEN YES INSTANT LIGHT ,NO RED LIGHT AND 20 MINUTES LATER HOT WATER 

we are now checking farries to have a quick tet trip over to france to make ure everything needed it aboard ready to go and have 6 weeks or so in june leaving her there to fly back to through the year 

thank again all for the help theendisgone


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

theendisgone said:


> 1ST OF ALL THANKS EVERY BODY ;;;;;
> 
> have just been at it again today after getting the click but then red light succesfully after yesterdays fiddle with her and now can proclaim after the electrical deadness yeaterday cured by the illusive live not connected today the taking out and reseating of the pcb into the two connectors it seats in which then go on to produce the ignition spark for the boiler THEN YES INSTANT LIGHT ,NO RED LIGHT AND 20 MINUTES LATER HOT WATER
> 
> ...


Excellent!


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Wow!! The end is gone! All's well that ends well! Well done on your persistence!

If you're in France in June, have a look at the Meets section on the Main Page (scroll down) looking for 15th Brass Band...

The first weekend in June, Amboise, on the River Loire, Brass band contest. There's already over 20 motorhomers from MHF showing an interest in enjoying a fine weekend, just like last year!! :wink: :lol: 8)


----------

